# Betta Pronounciation???



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

How do you say betta? I'm just asking because people at my LPS say bet-tuh. Which sounds strange to me.
I've heard these other pronunciations:

bay-duh
bed-duh
bet-tuh
bay-tuh

Which one is it???


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bet-tuh, I believe  I occasionally find myself saying "bay-ta", as that's what I grew up with.


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Bay-ta


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Bet-tuh.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I say bet-tuh.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel foolish D: I thought it was "How is the pronunciation supposed to be?"

I call it bet-tuh in my head, bet-tuh and bay-tuh out loud.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

"Beh - D'aw fishie! "


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Call them bet uhs

That is the correct pronunciation..


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I know it's pronounced bet-tuh but I can't bring myself to say it like that! I grew up knowing it's "bay-tuh" >.< Oh well (haha)


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, technically, it's supposed to be bet-tuh in English. But, what are words besides what we make them? I say bay-tuh. I get annoyed with people who say that's "wrong." And, I'm sure if the people who make dictionaries cared about bettas, they'd eventually put in that both pronunciations are acceptable (like the multiple acceptable pronunciations for semicolon).


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Cloelia said:


> Well, technically, it's supposed to be bet-tuh in English. But, what are words besides what we make them? I say bay-tuh. I get annoyed with people who say that's "wrong." And, I'm sure if the people who make dictionaries cared about bettas, they'd eventually put in that both pronunciations are acceptable (like the multiple acceptable pronunciations for semicolon).


Good point. Many words have different pronunciations, depending on where you live. Around here, it has ALWAYS been "bay-tuh", not "bet-tuh". If you said, "Bet-tuh" to anyone, most people would try to correct you as "bay-tuh". Besides, what does it really matter, when usually you can tell by the context of the conversation what the person is talking about?


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

baytuh


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Call them bet uhs
> 
> That is the correct pronunciation..


sorry but thats wrong its bay-tuh. not bet tuh that just sounds bd(bad)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> sorry but thats wrong its bay-tuh. not bet tuh that just sounds bd(bad)


Actually, from the sites I've seen, bet-tuh IS the correct pronunciation. It's just that the pronunciation has changed as the fish spread out more.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I always say bay-tuh


----------



## Anubis (May 4, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

It depends entirely on where you live and what you grew up with. Just because the dictionary says something is correct doesn't make it so: My mom grew up saying lilock instead of lilac, and when I went with my family on a trip to DC, the "natives" (lol) got a huge kick out of us saying "ki-yote" instead of "ki-yo-tea". (Why we were talking about coyotes is beyond me ) Around here, where I live, everyone says "bay-tuh". And honestly, it just sounds strange for me to do any different.


----------



## Anubis (May 4, 2010)

Bet-Tuh for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I say Bay-tuh or Bay-duh. So does everyone I know. I believe both "Bay-tuh" and "Bet-tuh" are right, depending on whatever you say... I've never heard someone say "Bet-tuh" before.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I say bet-tuh, and it sounds weird to me when people say bay-tah. Reminds me of 'beta' when it's pronounced like that. But I guess it's a tomato/tomatoe thing.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I say bay-duh (yes, a 'd' just like there is a 'd' sound in 'butter').

If I said "BEH-tuh" people would just think I was saying "better" with my Maine accent.

Ayuh, I gotta pahk the cah in the petsmaht pahkin' lot. Gotta buy a baytter fish.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> I say bay-duh (yes, a 'd' just like there is a 'd' sound in 'butter').
> 
> If I said "BEH-tuh" people would just think I was saying "better" with my Maine accent.
> 
> Ayuh, I gotta pahk the cah in the petsmaht pahkin' lot. Gotta buy a baytter fish.


This is the greatest thing I've ever heard.

Ever.


----------



## ihatebettas (May 5, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Actually, from the sites I've seen, bet-tuh IS the correct pronunciation. It's just that the pronunciation has changed as the fish spread out more.


wow it just sounds dumb to me just say it the way you want to say it not how other people say it


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

ihatebettas said:


> wow it just sounds dumb to me just say it the way you want to say it not how other people say it


I'm really not saying there's a right way and a wrong way to say it, just that the "professionals" and dictionary sites tend to call it "Bet-tuh". It doesn't really matter if it sounds dumb or not, that's just how it is. I'm not telling anyone to say it one way or another, I'm just saying that, as I said before, "professionals" seem to say it that way. I myself say "Bay-tuh" most of the time, so why would I be trashing it?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

CodeRed..he/she's a troll. He/she's just trying to get you riled up.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I know xD The name "Ihatebettas" is kind of a dead giveaway.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha yeah...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It's weird. Bettafish must be getting pretty big to have trolls. Kind of sad, too. When I joined there really wasn't enough people to warrant trolls xD Peaceful.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I know! I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

do i seem like a troll to people because i said that sphinx wasnt attractive? if i did im sorry and i dint mean it...


that "ihatebettas" guy or girl is really rude and someone should report her/him.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

@bettalover. I don't think it was a "troll" thing for you to do, just something that probably shouldn't have been said. You DID apologize, and seem sincere in your apology, so I would say you are in no way a troll  Have no fear. Just remember that a lot of people don't like it when their bettas, who they probably love a great deal, are insulted.

The best thing to do with trolls, aka ihatebettas, is to ignore them. When given no reaction, they tend to slink away, back into the swamps from whence they came.
Queen of hypocrites here, I rose to his/her challenge, and snapped back. I've been on the interwebz long enough to know better, and apologize xD From now on, I shall ignore him/her.

Edit: Sorry for the complete derailing of this topic! Sorry sorry sorry xD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed with CodeRed. (Though you have to admit, sometimes it can be hard not to put a troll in his/her place!)
And BettaLover, you do not seem at all seem like a troll, don't worry.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't forget that any of us can use the report feature to report a troll and let Admin handle it. 
(report feature is under your user id- the red/white triangle with an "i"in the middle. )


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Just curious, what do you mean by "troll"? I haven't heard that term before, but I'm assuming that it's someone who says rude and hurtful things just to be rude and hurtful?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes thanks too!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A troll is someone who deliberately starts trouble and is rude and obnoxious.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> sorry but thats wrong its bay-tuh. not bet tuh that just sounds bd(bad)


Hate to break it to ya.. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/betta?o=100074

click to hear the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

If it was suppose to be pronouced "bay-da or bay-tuh", wouldn't it be spelt like Beta? Like Alpha-Beta..

I always use to say "bay-da" because it sounded better but after relizing the "correct" pronouciation I trained myself to say "bet-tuh". I always get funny looks at the LFS for it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Everyone around here calls it "Bay-duh" and I've never heard anyone call it "bet-ta" So i just stick with bay-duh. I get funny looks if I don't.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree Kaisa.. That is exactly what I say to my brother when he tries to get on my nerves by saying bay tah. LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Kaisa said:


> If it was suppose to be pronouced "bay-da or bay-tuh", wouldn't it be spelt like Beta? Like Alpha-Beta..


Exactly!

Well, here it's a mix. Some people say beh-tuh, like me, and some say bay-tah. I still find bay-tah weird, though.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Kaisa said:


> If it was suppose to be pronouced "bay-da or bay-tuh", wouldn't it be spelt like Beta? Like Alpha-Beta..


Well, not necessarily. Many words are spelled differently, but have the same pronunciation.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I know it's *supposed* to be pronounced "bettuh" I probably could never shake the habit of "bayduh" because that's how EVERYONE in Alabama says it and NO ONE would know what I was talking about if I said I have 4 bettuh fish. They would think I was crazy. And it sounds a little crazy in my head. So, I know it's not right but it'll be ok.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

its a down south thing i do the same i have to catch myself,but peolpe say both down here


----------

